# Limescale on water bowls



## Jem (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,
quick question i got a load of water bowls from a reptile shop near me (in fact i bought the entire contents of the shop!) however we live in a really hard water area and she did not use bottled water as i do therefore all the bowls are heavily limescaled anyone got any tips on how to remove it that will not affect/harm the animals drinking from them
Cheers
Jem


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

soak them in warm water with a good splash of vinegar, the limescale should loosen and you will then be able to scrub it off.
Then rinse thoroughly


----------



## Jem (Mar 12, 2009)

cool will try that one guess its ok for the reps once rinsed completly?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

as long as you give it a good rinse, it'll be OK. Just be prepared to soak them for quite a while in the vinegar water if there's bad limescale buildup. The acid in the vinegar will react with the limescale and gradually dissolve it.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Lemon also does wonders


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

I use citric acid (in a small pot) from Wilkinsons. Its usually found in the brewing dept. and you sometimes have to ask for it cos of the terrorists using it for bombs. Dissolve some in the bowl and leave overnight, thoroughly rinse and voila!


----------

